# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Υπερωκεάνια και Μεσογειακά επιβατηγά - Ocean & Mediterranean Liners >  Πατρίς [Mediterranean Star, Mediterranean Island, Patris, Bloemfontein Castle]

## scoufgian

μια παλια καρτ ποσταλ του "patris " του χανδρη.απ οτι γραφει στο πισω μερος η καρτα,το patris πηγαινε με 18 κομβους,ειχε μηκος 595ft και ηταν δρομολογημενο στη γραμμη ελλαδας-ιταλιας

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 116213

----------


## nautikos

Και αλλου εχω διαβασει οτι ειχε δρομο 18 μιλια, οπως και να εχει παντως τα 16 μιλακια σιγουρα τα επιανε. Γιατι εχει βαλει μπροστα απο το ονομα του το *F/B* (_ferry boat_)? Πιστευω οτι στο συγκεκριμενο πλοιο ταιριαζει πολυ περισσοτερο το *Υ/Κ* (_υπερωκεανειο_).

----------


## scoufgian

> Και αλλου εχω διαβασει οτι ειχε δρομο 18 μιλια, οπως και να εχει παντως τα 16 μιλακια σιγουρα τα επιανε. Γιατι εχει βαλει μπροστα απο το ονομα του το *F/B* (_ferry boat_)? Πιστευω οτι στο συγκεκριμενο πλοιο ταιριαζει πολυ περισσοτερο το *Υ/Κ* (_υπερωκεανειο_).


η καρτ ποσταλ ετσι γραφει F/B PATRIS,BIG FERRY LINK,ITALY-GREECE

----------


## nautikos

Η καρτποσταλ φαινεται θα ειναι του 1976-1979, πριν πουληθει στον Καραγεωργη. Την περιοδο εκεινη το εν πλοιο λογω πλοιο εκτελουσε δρομολογια αναμεσα σε Πατρα και Ανκονα-Βενετια, για αυτο φαινεται και ο χαρακτηρισμος του σαν F/Β. Παντως το πλοιο στο μεγαλυτερο κομματι της ζωης του δουλεψε και εγινε γνωστο σαν υπερωκεανειο.

----------


## scoufgian

> Η καρτποσταλ φαινεται θα ειναι του 1976-1979, πριν πουληθει στον Καραγεωργη. Την περιοδο εκεινη το εν πλοιο λογω πλοιο εκτελουσε δρομολογια αναμεσα σε Πατρα και Ανκονα-Βενετια, για αυτο φαινεται και ο χαρακτηρισμος του σαν F/Β. Παντως το πλοιο στο μεγαλυτερο κομματι της ζωης του δουλεψε και εγινε γνωστο σαν υπερωκεανειο.


συμφωνω μαζι σου φιλε ναυτικε

----------


## Ellinis

Το περίφημο ΠΑΤΡΙΣ αφού ταξίδεψε για μερικά χρόνια με τα σινιάλα του Καραγεώργη στην Αδριατική, έπαθε ζημιές από μια πυρκαγιά. Έδεσε για ένα διάστημα στην Ελευσίνα και ενώ ήταν αναμενόμενο να πάει για σκράπ, ναυλώθηκε το 1986 σε Αιγύπτιους για πλόες στην Ερυθρά.

Στην παρακάτω φωτο του 1989 το συνάντησα στη ράδα του Πειραιά χωρίς σινιάλα και με το όνομα TERRA να περιμένει το τελευταίο ταξίδι για τα διαλυτήρια του Πακιστάν.

terra.jpg

Περισσότερα εδώ και εδώ.

----------


## mastrokostas

Κάποιο καιρό όταν το είχε ο Καραγιωργης πρέπει να έκανε κάποια ταξίδια προ Κύπρο μεριά. Είχε κάνει με αυτο το πλοιο ένας πολύ καλός μου φίλος μηχανικός , και απ ότι μου έλεγε ήταν ένα κάτεργο .

----------


## nautikos

Εδω στα καινουργια ''τρεχεις και δεν φτανεις'' τις περισσοτερες των περιπτωσεων, ποσο μαλλον σε πλοια τετοιας ηλικιας...

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Γιατι παλι ηταν κατεργο?? Αφου δεν ειχε τουρμπινες σαν το Betsy Ross! Με Diesel ηταν!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Προσωπικά δεν γνωρίζω αν το μηχανοστάσιο του ήταν κάτεργο. 
'Οταν πάντως γύρω στο 1980 είχα ταξιδέψει με το πλοίο, ως *ΜEDITTERANEAN ISLAND*, καλοκαίρι για δύο μήνες περίπου, 
σε δρομολόγια Πάτρα - Βενετία, οι μηχανές του ήταν σε κακή κατάσταση και δεν ήταν λίγες οι φορές που το πλοίο πήγαινε με μισό ''δρόμο'' 
είτε από κάποια βλάβη, είτε από -όπως μας λέγανε- φωτιά στο μηχανοστάσιο.

Τότε πρέπει μόλις να το είχε πάρει ο Καραγεώργης, γιατί θυμάμαι ότι είχαμε ναυτολογηθεί ενώ το πλοίο ήταν ακόμα δεμένο στο Πέραμα, 
και όταν φύγαμε μετά από δύο εβδομάδες περίπου για Πάτρα, όλο το πλήρωμα ήταν καινούργιο.

Τότε είχα δουλέψει στο πλοίο ως παραμάγειρας (ξέρετε τώρα, ...πλύσιμο τα ταψιά και τις κατσαρόλες  :Very Happy: ), όντας μαθητής λυκείου, 
για καλοκαιρινό χαρτζιλίκι και για να δω και την ...Βενετία, και μου είχε φύγει η ψυχή δύο εβδομάδες στο Πέραμα, στο γυάλισμα 
στα ανοξείδωτα και στις αρχαίες στόφες της κουζίνας !!!

'Ενα καλοκαίρι πριν το *ΜED. ISLAND*, καθώς και το 15ήμερο των Χριστουγέννων που μεσολάβησαν, είχα ταξιδέψει -σαν επίκουρος όμως τότε- 
και με το *Κ\Ρ ΑΤΑΛΑΝΤΗ*, αλλά εντυπώσεις από αυτό το πλοίο κάποια άλλη στιγμή στο thread του.

----------


## Ellinis

> Τότε είχα δουλέψει στο πλοίο ως παραμάγειρας (ξέρετε τώρα, ...πλύσιμο τα ταψιά και τις κατσαρόλες ), όντας μαθητής λυκείου, 
> για καλοκαιρινό χαρτζιλίκι και για να δω και την ...Βενετία, και μου είχε φύγει η ψυχή δύο εβδομάδες στο Πέραμα, στο γυάλισμα 
> στα ανοξείδωτα και στις αρχαίες στόφες της κουζίνας !!!


Καταπληκτική εμπειρία !  :Wink:  Πόσοι έχουν "κάνει" και σε ένα αυθεντικο υπερωκεάνειο; 
Τώρα όσο για τα προβλήματα... στα 40 κόντευε το καράβι και σίγουρα στα τελευταία του δεν πρέπει να είχε και την καλύτερη συντήρηση. Και αυτό αποδεικνύεται από το αποτέλσμα που ήταν η πυρκαγιά στο μηχανοστάσιο.

Espresso venezia αν η πυρκαγιά είχε ξεκινήσει από τη κουζίνα θα σε έβαζα στη μάυρη λίστα :mrgreen:

----------


## mastrokostas

> Γιατι παλι ηταν κατεργο?? Αφου δεν ειχε τουρμπινες σαν το Betsy Ross! Με Diesel ηταν!!!


Την απάντηση την δίνει ο nautikos ποιο κατω, και εδώ, θα ήθελα να σας πω ότι ένα βαπόρι διαφορετικά το κρίνεις αν είναι καλό από μέσα σαν πλήρωμα και διαφορετικά από τον ντοκο . Ένα βαπόρι από τον ντοκο σου αρέσει για τις γραμμές του για την γέφυρα του για το σκαρί κτλ . Όταν είσαι πλήρωμα ,καλό βαπόρι είναι αυτό που δεν τρέχεις σαν τρελός . Και επειδή στα βαπόρια ο ναυτικός δουλεύει 24 ώρες το 24ωρο , επειδή δεν υπάρχει κοιμάμαι η είμαι κουρασμένος η είμαι άρρωστος η δεν ξέρω , καταλαβαίνεις ότι όταν ένα βαπόρι είναι παλιό και παρατημένο, θα έχεις συνεχεία ζημίες , φωτιές, κτλ ,και σε ώρες ακατάλληλες .Ήμουν σε βαπόρι που είχαμε πάθει δυο ζημίες απανωτά στην μηχανή , Έμβολο και μόλις ξεκινήσαμε , διαρροή στο τουρμπο .Όταν κατά τις τέσσερις το πρωί προσπαθούσε ο Πρωτοδευτερος να περάσει το ρουλεμάν , έτρεμαν τόσο πολύ τα χέρια του από την κούραση που δεν μπορούσε να το κεντράρει . Δεν μπορείτε να καταλάβετε τι σημαίνει δουλεία σε παλιό βαπόρι !!! και τότε τα περισσότερα ήταν παμπάλαια. Και όσο για συνθήκες ... μες τα καυσαέρια και σε πενήντα βαθμούς θερμοκρασίες . Καλά τα λεμε τώρα από την στεριά ,και ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες , αλλά άλλο να ταξίδευες .Ας μου πει κάποιος στεριανός πόσες φορές τον έχουν ξυπνήσει το βράδυ για κάποια δουλειά ?Σπάνια .Στα βαπόρια αυτό συμβαίνει συχνά και αν είναι και παλιό μπορεί και κάθε βράδυ . Άντε γιατί τα θυμάμαι και τα παίρνω κρανίο , με τις μπαχαντελες που πέταγαν οι Ευρωπαίοι και Ιάπωνες ,τα έπαιρναν και τα ταξίδευαν μόνο οι δικοι μας Έλληνες ναυτικοί !!!!!!!! 




> Εδω στα καινουργια ''τρεχεις και δεν φτανεις'' τις περισσοτερες των περιπτωσεων, ποσο μαλλον σε πλοια τετοιας ηλικιας...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Καταπληκτική εμπειρία !  Πόσοι έχουν "κάνει" και σε ένα αυθεντικο υπερωκεάνειο;


Φίλε έχεις δίκιο, όντως καταπληκτική εμπειρία. Μόνο που το συνειδητοποίησα πολλά χρόνια αργότερα. 
Τότε βλέπεις 16-17 χρονών, ούτε καν ήξερα την ιστορία του πλοίου και -για να είμαι ειλικρινής- ούτε που με ενδιέφερε. 
Αυτά που τότε έβλεπα εγώ ήταν τα ταξίδια με καράβι -οποιοδήποτε ήταν αυτό- την καλοκαιρινή περιπέτεια, το ταξίδι στην Βενετία !!!!!!!!!!

Βλέπεις δεν ταξίδευα για βιοποριστικούς λόγους, αλλά για την τρέλλα των 17 μου χρόνων. 
Έτσι δεν μπορώ παρά να σταθώ με σεβασμό μπροστά σε όλες αυτές τις ταλαιπωρίες που υφίσταντο 
-όπως τόσο περιγραφικά μας μετέφερε στο μήνυμα του ο φίλος Μαστροκώστας- οι πραγματικοί ναυτικοί
σε όλα αυτά τα παλιά καράβια που εμείς τώρα τα βλέπουμε -και είναι βέβαια- ως ''θρύλους''.

Πάντως αν και έχουν περάσει κάπου 27 χρόνια από εκείνο το ταξίδι, έχω ακόμα στα μάτια μου τους χώρους του πλοίου, 
τους διαδρόμους, τις καμπίνες που μέναμε, την εικόνα του τεράστιου μηχανοστάσιου που το βλέπαμε στα κλεφτά πίσω 
από καμμιά μισόκλειστη πόρτα, τις τεράστιες κουζίνες του, αλλά και την όλη αίσθηση που απέπνεε το πλοίο, 
ότι ήταν δηλαδή πια ένα γερασμένο σκαρί.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Μastrokosta, παρολο που δεν ειμαι ναυτικος, δεν μπορω παρα να συμφωνησω μαζι σου. Δυστυχως, οι εφοπλιστες σκεφτονταν οτι θα το παρουν φτηνα, και θα "επιδιορθωθει" απο το φιλοτιμο πληρωμα... Το Πατρις τωρα, δεν ξερω τι μεταχειριση ειχε. Πιστευα οτι επειδη ο Χανδρης ηταν ονομα, προσεχε τα πλοια του. Οι εποχες ηταν αλλες βεβαια, και εγω μαλλον κρινω απο τα σημερινα δεδομενα....

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Αφιξη του ΠΑΤΡΙΣ στο Σύδνευ. Από shipsnostalgia.

----------


## Haddock

Μια και το έφερε η συζήτηση για το Πατρίς, θυμήθηκα το εξαιρετικό φιλμ «_Μέχρι το πλοίο_» του Αλέξη Δαμιανού (1966). Ο σκηνοθέτης της γνωστής σε όλους «Ευδοκίας» έχει καταγράψει με το φακό του *σκηνές* από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά (π.χ. πλάνα με τα Αιγινήτικα στου Τζελέπη). Διακρίνονται αρκετά ποστάλια της εποχής. Πέρα από την υπέροχη φωτογραφία/εικονοληψία, οι σεκάνς με την αναχώρηση του Πατρίς θα ευχαριστήσουν και τους πιο απαιτητικούς καραβολάτρες.

_Επιλέξτε «watch in high quality»_

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Όπως πάντα, φοβερός ο Paroskayak! Δεν είχα ξαναδεί το απόσπασμα αυτής της ταινίας, την οποία ούτε καν ήξερα. Πρώτη φορά βλέπω τόσο καθαρές εικόνες από Πειραιά και πλοία της δεκαετίας του '60. Γνωρίζουμε ποιο είναι το πρώτο πλοίο που φαίνεται στο βιντεάκι; Το "ΜΑΣΣΑΛΙΑ" που φαίνεται πίσω από το "ΠΑΤΡΙΣ" , ήταν και αυτό υπερωκεάνειο; Υποθέτω, πήγαινε Αμερική; Οι είδήμονες γνωρίζουν κάποια από τα άλλα πλοία που φαίνονται; 
Θα το ξαναδώ και θα τα ξαναδώ, παρόλο που θα το προτιμούσα με άλλη μουσική επένδυση, κάτι πιο νοσταλγικό, κάτι πιο sixties. 
Όπως και νά'χει, όμως, το δώρο που μας έκανε ο Paroskayak, είναι ένα φρουτάκι που στάζει στα μάτια μας τσουχτερές ασπρόμαυρες εικόνες από Ford Taunus (First generation-αν δείτε έστω και ένα στους δρόμους σήμερα, γράψτε μου!), Austin Morris, Wolseley, Mercedes 190 (Με τα αλησμόνητα χαρακτηριστικά "κινέζικα" πίσω φτερά), αλλά και πουλμανάκι Setra...
Μας φέρνει στη θύμιση τα χοντροκομμένα μπλε αστικά λεωφορεία με το καμπυλωτό πίσω μέρος...
Μας ανοίγει ένα ονειρικό άλμπουμ πλημμυρισμένο από εικόνες με ταγάρι, τσεμπέρι και μαύρο γυαλί πεταλουδέ...
Αποτυπώνει την αγωνία και την ελπίδα των μεταναστών για ένα καλύτερο αύριο, αλλά και τη θλίψη στα δακρυσμένα πρόσωπα αυτών που μένουν... 
Σαν ένα αυθεντικό βιβλίο λαϊκής ιστορίας, το φιλμάκι, γνήσια φτωχολογιά, προβάλει εκφράσεις προσώπων που προδίδουν σκέψεις και συναισθήματα χαραγμένα σε μια λασπωμένη Αθήνα, σε συνοικίες με στέγες από ελλενίτ, σε κουτούκια με ρετσινούλα, και σε παρέες με ρεφενέ... Φανταζόμαστε ότι για τους ερχόμενους από επαρχία, ίσως υπάρχουν κάποιοι παραπάνω φόβοι για το άγνωστο, και όνειρα σκαλισμένα σε βράχο ή σε μια κάμαρα υπό το φως λάμπας πετρελαίου "LUX". Αθωότητα και ευσεβείς πόθοι, κάπου και υπό το φόβο του χωροφύλακα. 
Εκτός από τις επιγραφές "ΠΑΠΑΣΤΡΑΤΟΣ" και ΟΛΠ, σταθερές "αξίες" και σήμερα, μεταφερθήκαμε όλοι σε μια Ελλάδα που πλέον έχει φύγει... 
_Fucking Sixties_, για να παραφράσω το γνωστό όμορφο τραγουδάκι του Λουκιανού Κηλαηδόνη...  
Και πάλι μπράβο, Νίκο. You made my day! :Razz:

----------


## Ellinis

> Γνωρίζουμε ποιο είναι το πρώτο πλοίο που φαίνεται στο βιντεάκι; Το "ΜΑΣΣΑΛΙΑ" που φαίνεται πίσω από το "ΠΑΤΡΙΣ" , ήταν και αυτό υπερωκεάνειο; Υποθέτω, πήγαινε Αμερική; Οι είδήμονες γνωρίζουν κάποια από τα άλλα πλοία που φαίνονται;




Το πρώτο που φαίνεται από κοντά είναι το ΜΑΣΣΑΛΙΑ της ΕλΜες. Ταξίδευε σε Μεσογειακές γραμμές, από Αλεξάνδρεια και Βυρηττό ως Μασσαλία.
Περισσότερο για την ιστορία του εδώ.
Στο πανοραμικό πλάνο ξεχωρίζω το ΙΛΛΥΡΙΑ της Αδριάτικα, ενώ το καράβι μπροστά από το ΠΑΤΡΙΣ μου φαίρνει στο STELLA SOLARIS το πρώτο.
Από τα καράβια του Σαρωνικού ξεχωρίζω τα δύο μεγαλύτερα, το πρώτο πρέπει να είναι το ΥΔΡΑ και δεύτερο είναι το ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ellinis, έπεσες μέσα. Είναι όντως αυτά τα καράβια. Τόσο το παλιό Solaris όσο και τα άλλα. Παρατήρηση: το Illyria δεν έχει ακόμα την υπερκατασκευή πρύμα πισω από την πισίνα που προστέθηκε για να αυξηθούν οι καμπίνες.

----------


## Ellinis

To μαύρο καράβακι στο 0:40 του βίντεο, που ξεχωρίζει ανάμεσα στα μικρότερα του Σαρωνικού, ξέρουμε ποιό είναι;

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Παρόλο που δεν θυμάμαι το όνομά του, θυμάμαι ότι ήταν πράσινο και στο βίντεο φαίνεται ανάμεσα στα Σαλαμινιώτικα.

----------


## Haddock

Καπετάν αντρέα, δεν θα μπορούσες να τα περιγράψεις καλύτερα!

Το φρουτάκι, που λες, είναι δώρο του Αλέξη Δαμιανού, πρωτεργάτη και πρωτοπόρου καλλιτέχνη που λίγοι ξέρουν και αναγνωρίζουν. Η _Ευδοκία_ έγινε το διάσημο τέκνο του σκηνοθέτη, διότι άνοιξε τα μάτια αρκετών σινεφίλ για τις δυνατότητες των Ελλήνων κινηματογραφιστών. Οι εικόνες που παρουσιάζονται στο κλιπ του Youtube είναι πράγματι όπως μας τι περιγράφει ο Καπετάν Αντρέας.

Ο φακός καταγράφει γενικά πλάνα στο λιμάνι μέσω μιας διαφορετικής αντίληψης. Τα πλάνα πανοραμίκ του Πειραιά δίνουν πινελιές της γλυκόπικρης νοσταλγίας που περιγράφεις φίλε Αντρέα. Τα πλάνα και το μοντάζ της αναχώρησης του πλοίου, αποτυπώνουν με τον πιο πετυχημένο τρόπο, το γενικότερο συναίσθημα της δεκαετίας των 60ς.

Συμφωνούμε Καπετάν Αντρέα, γι αυτό και θεώρησα ότι αρκετοί θα εκτιμούσαν τον κοινωνικό και ιστορικό χαρακτήρα του video. Όπως αναφέρεις, η ταινία &#171;Μέχρι το πλοίο&#187; έχει καταγράψει εικόνες μιζέριας της Ελληνικής υπαίθρου και τις συνθήκες ζωής των ανθρώπων που έλπιζαν σ' ένα καλύτερο αύριο. Από την απλή ζωή στο βουνό, ο φτωχός &#171;βλάχος&#187; χάνεται στις φτωχογειτονιές του Πειραιά και το ταξίδι καταλήγει στο ΠΑΤΡΙΣ. Δεν θα πω περισσότερα για το φιλμ του Δαμιανού, αλλά σίγουρα οι φίλοι του σινεμά αξίζει να τιμήσουν τη δουλειά του, όχι μόνο για τον ιστορικό του χαρακτήρα, αλλά για την εξαιρετική φωτογραφία και τις τεχνικές κινηματογραφίας του. Μια ταινία που είναι ακόμα επίκαιρη σε αρκετά σημεία που πραγματεύεται.


  

Let's drink to the salt of the earth...

----------


## Ellinis

Bλέποντας πιο προσεκτικά την πρώτη από τις φωτογραφίες που μας παρέθεσε ο φίλτατος paroskayak, παρατήρησα κάτι εξαιρετικό. Στο πάνω δεξιά μέρος της φωτο, είναι δεμένα στο Ξαβέρι 3 όμοια πλοία. Πρόκειται για τα 3 αδελφάκια των ιταλικών επανορθόσεων, τα ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ, ΕΡΩΣ και ΑΔΩΝΙΣ. 
Και θεωρώ οτι πρόκειται για μια ιστορική στιγμή, όχι απλά γιατί είναι και τα 3 μαζί αλλά γιατί πιθανολογώ οτι είναι η στιγμή της παραλαβής τους. 

Φίλε Νίκο ευχαριστούμε, οι φωτογραφίες όπως και το φιλμάκι είναι πραγματικά άκρως ατμοσφαιρικές. Μας μετέφεραν σε μια άλλη εποχή, τόσο κοντινή αλλά και μακρινή ταυτόχρονα. Σχεδόν ακουγέται ο ήχος του αρχαίου ρυμουλκού που προσπαθεί να ξεκωλήσει το ΠΑΤΡΙΣ από τον ντόκο και ο ήχος από τα βίντσια που ανεβάζουν σε δύχτια τα πράγματα των μεταναστών.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Καπετάν αντρέα, δεν θα μπορούσες να τα περιγράψεις καλύτερα!
> 
> Το φρουτάκι, που λες, είναι δώρο του Αλέξη Δαμιανού, πρωτεργάτη και πρωτοπόρου καλλιτέχνη που λίγοι ξέρουν και αναγνωρίζουν. Η _Ευδοκία_ έγινε το διάσημο τέκνο του σκηνοθέτη, διότι άνοιξε τα μάτια αρκετών σινεφίλ για τις δυνατότητες των Ελλήνων κινηματογραφιστών. Οι εικόνες που παρουσιάζονται στο κλιπ του Youtube είναι πράγματι όπως μας τι περιγράφει ο Καπετάν Αντρέας.
> 
> Ο φακός καταγράφει γενικά πλάνα στο λιμάνι μέσω μιας διαφορετικής αντίληψης. Τα πλάνα πανοραμίκ του Πειραιά δίνουν πινελιές της γλυκόπικρης νοσταλγίας που περιγράφεις φίλε Αντρέα. Τα πλάνα και το μοντάζ της αναχώρησης του πλοίου, αποτυπώνουν με τον πιο πετυχημένο τρόπο, το γενικότερο συναίσθημα της δεκαετίας των 60ς.
> 
> Συμφωνούμε Καπετάν Αντρέα, γι αυτό και θεώρησα ότι αρκετοί θα εκτιμούσαν τον κοινωνικό και ιστορικό χαρακτήρα του video. Όπως αναφέρεις, η ταινία «Μέχρι το πλοίο» έχει καταγράψει εικόνες μιζέριας της Ελληνικής υπαίθρου και τις συνθήκες ζωής των ανθρώπων που έλπιζαν σ' ένα καλύτερο αύριο. Από την απλή ζωή στο βουνό, ο φτωχός «βλάχος» χάνεται στις φτωχογειτονιές του Πειραιά και το ταξίδι καταλήγει στο ΠΑΤΡΙΣ. Δεν θα πω περισσότερα για το φιλμ του Δαμιανού, αλλά σίγουρα οι φίλοι του σινεμά αξίζει να τιμήσουν τη δουλειά του, όχι μόνο για τον ιστορικό του χαρακτήρα, αλλά για την εξαιρετική φωτογραφία και τις τεχνικές κινηματογραφίας του. Μια ταινία που είναι ακόμα επίκαιρη σε αρκετά σημεία που πραγματεύεται.
> 
> 
> ...


Οι εικόνες απο αυτό το βίντεο είναι πραγματικά συγκλονίστηκες .Ξεχώρισα μια φωτογραφεία .Είναι το ζευγάρι που η κοπέλα κάθετε στην μπιντα .Την εικόνα αυτήν την θεωρώ καταπληκτική . 
Νικόλα σε ευχαριστούμε !

----------


## Haddock

Μετά το φιλμ του Αλέξη Δαμιανού στον Πειραιά, ο Anthony Agapitos κατέγραψε το ΠΑΤΡΙΣ να *καταπλέει* στη Μελβούρνη. Δουλεμένο κλιπάκι με νοσταλγικά πλάνα...

----------


## britanis

have anyone deckplans :Confused:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Όλα αυτά τα υπέροχα μηνύματα δεν τα είχα διαβάσει.
Τα διάβασα απόψε.
Είδα και την ταινία.

... πραγματική απογείωση

Εικόνες βγαλμένες σαν από τα βάθη ενός ηφαιστείου.
Και μια μοναδική αναχώρηση μέσα από το φακό του Αλέξη Δαμιανού

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον απίστευτο φίλο paroskayak.

Την ταινία την είχαμε πάρει πριν από χρόνια μαζί με την εφημερίδα "ΤΑ ΝΕΑ", αλλά μόλις απόψε την είδα.

Για την ιστορία στην ταινία έπαιζαν ο Αλέξης Δαμιανός, ο  Χρήστος Τσάγκας, ο Γιώργος Χαραλαμπίδης, ο Γιώργος Μάζης και η Ελένη Μπουρμπαχάκη.

Τρία στιγμιότυπα από την ταινία

Καθισμένοι στην πίντα

Καθισμένοι στην πίντα.jpg

Το ρυμυλκό και το "Πατρίς"

Το ρυμουλκό και το Πατρίς.jpg

Μισεμός ...

Μισεμός.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Μπράβο Αντώνη, πολύ καλή δουλειά!!!!!

----------


## seaways_lover

Το Πατρίς εδώ ως Mediterranean Star του Καραγεώργη στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας, καλοκαίρι του 1981. Στην άλλη μεριά της αποβάθρας το Ionian Star του Στρίντζη.

medstar_ionstar1981.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Yπέροχο καράβι, το είχα δει το 1984 αλλά δυστυχως δεν το φωτογραφήσαμε. Δίπλα στο Ionian Star η αντίθεση είναι κάτι παραπάνω απο εμφανής. Το ένα του 52 το άλλο του 69, το ένα ναυπηγημένο ως υπερωκεάνειο το άλλο ως φέρι.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Το Πατρίς εδώ ως Mediterranean Star του Καραγεώργη στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας, καλοκαίρι του 1981. Στην άλλη μεριά της αποβάθρας το Ionian Star του Στρίντζη.


Σιγουρα ειναι το Πατρις ως STAR? H δευτερη λεξη ειναι αρκετα μεγαλη για να ειναι 4 γραμματα... Μηπως ειναι ISLAND?

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Η αλλαγή του ονόματος έγινε το 1981. Μπορεί η φωτογραφία να το δείχνει σαν ISLAND λίγο καιρό πριν την αλλαγή σε STAR.

----------


## seaways_lover

Δεν το θυμαμαι ως ISLAND. Μπορει ομως να εχετε και δίκιο. Αυτη η φωτο του 81, να ειναι λιγο πριν την αλλαγη σε STAR. Δυστυχως εχω σημειωσει μονο το ετος και τιποτα αλλο... :Sad:

----------


## britanis

i search a air-picture from hear or a picture from the funnel (deck);-))

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Yπέροχο καράβι, το είχα δει το 1984 αλλά δυστυχως δεν το φωτογραφήσαμε. Δίπλα στο Ionian Star η αντίθεση είναι κάτι παραπάνω απο εμφανής. Το ένα του 52 το άλλο του 69, το ένα ναυπηγημένο ως υπερωκεάνειο το άλλο ως φέρι.


Φωτογραφία του Mediterranean Island, χαρισμένη σε όλους.
med isl.jpg

----------


## britanis

i like here in this color more than at chandris.......but i built the chandris version
nd the last detail is the funnel deck.....and the bright

----------


## Appia_1978

Πανέμορφη εικόνα, φίλε Απόλλων!!! 
Τόσο όμορφο καράβι, τόσο όμορφο σινιάλο ...

Κρίμα που δε μου έτυχε να ταξιδέψω μαζί του, σε αντίθεση με τα Sky και Sea.

----------


## Ellinis

Πραγματικά ωραία φωτο στην οποία παρατήρησα για πρωτη φορά και μια λεπτομέρεια: 
δείτε οτι στην πλωρη του πλοίου υπάρχει ένα "οικόσημο", ένας άσπρος θυρεός με μπλέ σταυρό. Είναι ο ίδιος θυρεός που είχε και το MEDITERRANEAN SKY το οποίο τον είχε κρατήσει απο τις μέρες του ως CITY OF YORK. Λογικά πρέπει είναι ο θυρεός της πόλης του York.

Σαν ΠΑΤΡΙΣ είχε ζωγραφισμένο στην πλώρη το σημαιάκι των Χανδρήδων. Όταν το πήρε ο Καραγεώργης φαίνεται πως προτίμησε το θυρεό με το σταυρό που φέρνει λίγο σε Ελλάδα.

----------


## starce

I never seen a picture of Mediterranean Island. Very rare. Symply fantastic, thanks for posting.

----------


## britanis

my latest model

----------


## britanis

my latest model :Very Happy:

----------


## Amorgos66

...όλα ωραια....
,,,για δειτε και αυτό........

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1g6vt4CiIw


...να παθετε πλάκα...

----------


## gtogias

> ...όλα ωραια....
> ,,,για δειτε και αυτό........
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1g6vt4CiIw
> 
> 
> ...να παθετε πλάκα...


Ωχ, Παναγία μου. Δεν ήμουν σε αυτό το ταξίδι αλλά λίγα χρόνια πριν σε μια άλλη άφιξη του πλοίου στη Μελβούρνη. Και βέβαια σε πολλές άλλες που το περιμέναμε να έρθει.

Αν δεν το έχεις ζήσει δε μπορείς να το πιστέψεις τι σήμαιναν αυτές οι αφίξεις και για τους επιβαίνοντες και για εμάς που ζόυσαμε ήδη εκεί. 

Τα πλοία του Χανδρή και οι Ελληνικές ταινίες (Ξανθόπουλος και σία) μια φορά την εβδομάδα οι μοναδικές επαφές με την Ελλάδα.

----------


## gtogias

Μια καρτ ποστάλ του πλοίου από τα χρόνια που δούλευε στην Αδριατική με τα χρώματα του Καραγιώργη:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53342

----------


## Ellinis

Φίλε Γιώργο η φωτο είναι από την τελευταία χρονιά που δούλεψε, και είναι μεν με τα χρώματα του Καραγεώργη στο σκαρί του αλλά με τα σινιάλα των ναυλωτών -της Αιγυπτιακής Star Nav.- στο φουγάρο του.

Από τα "σουλούπια" που δεν βλέπει κανείς πια...

----------


## gtogias

> Φίλε Γιώργο η φωτο είναι από την τελευταία χρονιά που δούλεψε, και είναι μεν με τα χρώματα του Καραγεώργη στο σκαρί του αλλά με τα σινιάλα των ναυλωτών -της Αιγυπτιακής Star Nav.- στο φουγάρο του.
> 
> Από τα "σουλούπια" που δεν βλέπει κανείς πια...


Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Δυστυχώς βιάστηκα στο κείμενο του μηνύματος. :Surprised: ops:

----------


## gtogias

Το κάποτε περήφανο Πατρίς με το κομμένο όνομα Terra αναμένει την αναχώρηση για το τελευταίο ταξίδι. Δίπλο του άρτι αφιχθέν το Λισσός. Η φωτογραφία του Antonio Scrimali:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67686

----------


## Ellinis

Iστορική φωτογραφία, μιας και δείχνει το καράβι λίγο πριν αφήσει για πάντα την Ελλάδα έχοντας υπηρετήσει τη ναυτιλία μας για 28 χρόνια, από το 1959 που το πήρε ο Χανδρής (μόλις 9 ετών) μέχρι το 1987 που πουλήθηκε για σκράπ.

Λίγο πριν το τέλος, φημολογήθηκε και η επιστροφή του στην Αυστραλία. Η νεοσύστατη εταιρία Scandic Line θα το έβαζε να κάνει κρουαζιέρες το 1987 από το Σύδνεϋ ως Scadic Star. Τελικά δεν ήταν σοβαρή η όλη επιχείρηση και σύντομα βάρεσε κανόνι.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το υπερωκεάνιο *Πατρίς  Patris*, με το οποίο φτάνουν στην Ελλάδα ομογενείς από την Αυστραλία για να εγκατασταθούν μόνιμα στη χώρα, στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά. 

Οι ομογενείς, στο κατάστρωμα του πλοίου, χαιρετούν κόσμο που στέκει στην προβλήτα. Οι συγγενείς και οι φίλοι των αφιχθέντων τους υποδέχονται εγκάρδια.

http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...2322&thid=7128

P1.jpgP2.jpgP3.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Μιας και χάρη στα post του Henry ο Χανδρής έχει την τιμητική του, ιδού και μια φωτογραφία του πλοίου θρύλος στη γραμμή της Αυστραλίας, με το οποίο είχα την τύχη να ταξιδέψω σαν παιδί από τη Γαλλική Σομαλία (Τζιμπουτί) μέχρι τη Μελβούρνη. Ένα ταξίδι που δύσκολα θα το ξεχάσω. Έχουν περάσει αρκετά χρόνια αλλά ακόμη το θυμάμαι σαν να ήταν μόλις χτες.

Η φωτογραφία είναι του Russell Priest:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72907

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Μιας και χάρη στα post του Henry ο Χανδρής έχει την τιμητική του, ιδού και μια φωτογραφία του πλοίου θρύλος στη γραμμή της Αυστραλίας, με το οποίο είχα την τύχη να ταξιδέψω σαν παιδί από τη Γαλλική Σομαλία (Τζιμπουτί) μέχρι τη Μελβούρνη. Ένα ταξίδι που δύσκολα θα το ξεχάσω. Έχουν περάσει αρκετά χρόνια αλλά ακόμη το θυμάμαι σαν να ήταν μόλις χτες.
> 
> Η φωτογραφία είναι του Russell Priest:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72907


Here are two splendid photos of her. The first is an original Chandris official photo and the second was taken from a Ships Monthly magazine of the 1980's.

She was a handsome ship in whatever colours she wore!  

Thanks for the great picture George
Henry.

scan0325.jpg

scan0326.jpg

----------


## gtogias

> Here are two splendid photos of her. The first is an original Chandris official photo and the second was taken from a Ships Monthly magazine of the 1980's.
> 
> She was a handsome ship in whatever colours she wore! 
> 
> Thanks for the great picture George
> Henry.
> 
> scan0325.jpg
> 
> scan0326.jpg


 
Many thanks Henry

I have a special bond with Chandris Lines and more specifically with this ship as apart of travelling with her downunder, she, together with Ellinis and Australis, was our connection with home. I will never forget the ship's arrivals in Melbourne. It was always a celebration for the Greek community.

----------


## Ellinis

> Here are two splendid photos of her. The first is an original Chandris official photo and the second was taken from a Ships Monthly magazine of the 1980's.
> 
> She was a handsome ship in whatever colours she wore! 
> 
> Thanks for the great picture George
> Henry.
> 
> scan0325.jpg
> 
> scan0326.jpg


Τhank you Henry for the beautiful photos. She was a lovely ship that served the merchant marine well. 

By the 80s she was a kind of a geriatric patient however. I remember reading negative comments about her while she sailed as the MEDITERRANEAN ISLAND back in 1980. Karageorgis promised to his agents that the next year she would be replaced with a younger ship. Rumours went that the ISLAND would go for scrap, and that FINLANDIA would be bought to replace her. 
Then the deal felt through and it was written in maritime press that the ISLAND would be converted in similar fashion to the SEA/SKY! Now imagine that...
Still, Karageorgis -wisely- did not proceed with this idea, and to offer a "new" vessel, he renamed her MEDITERRANEAN STAR!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Apart from her age, the ship as built had no private facilities i.e cabins with shower/toilet, except one (!!) deluxe cabin constructed late in her carrier in the forward cargo hold. Imagine that in order to remodel and rebuilt the ship the whole accomodation, or at least a good part of it, had to be dismantled. I assume, hydraulic pipes, electric wiring and other necessary replacements possibly in the engine area would render the whole operation prohibited.

----------


## Ellinis

I agree, I am sure it was just a bluff by Karageorgis. By that time her machinery had become tired, so a major conversion would require a new machinery as well. At the age of 30, this was simply not economical.

----------


## Ellinis

Ι could'nt resist making my own conversion of MEDITERRANEAN ISLAND "on the lines of her fleetmates".

I hope gtogias will forgive me for doing this to his favourite ship  :Wink: 

med island conv.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δημοσιευσις για την δρομολογηση του Πατρις (28 Ιουλιου 1959).

Αφιερωμενη στον _gtogias

_19590728 PAtris.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Many thanks Henry
> 
> I have a special bond with Chandris Lines and more specifically with this ship as apart of travelling with her downunder, she, together with Ellinis and Australis, was our connection with home. I will never forget the ship's arrivals in Melbourne. It was always a celebration for the Greek community.


George, thought you would like the following selection of brochures of the Patris in her different roles throughout her career. Some of the external and internal shots are quite unique as she was not a very photographed ship in her day, being considered more of a workhorse than a glamorous lady! Apologies that some of the pages were too big for my scanner and some brochures were quite small so have done the best I can. They are in two parts.

Also dedicated to Nicholas, Ellinis, Queen Anna Maria, Apollon, Appia....

Enjoy, Henry.

scan0354.jpgscan0355.jpg

scan0358.jpg

scan0356.jpg

scan0357.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Here are the remaining brochure pages:

scan0359.jpg

scan0360.jpgscan0361.jpg

scan0362.jpgscan0363.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Here are the remaining brochure pages:
> 
> scan0359.jpg
> 
> scan0360.jpgscan0361.jpg
> 
> scan0362.jpgscan0363.jpg



Dear Henry

These brochures are priceless!  Thank you for sharing them with us and I am sure George Togias will be in tears as they will remind him of his trip as a youth from Djibouti to Fremantle (or was it Melbourne?).

There is so much to ... admire in these pages.
--- The interior of the ship where wood was more prominent than it is now
--- The cloth colors, all bright yellow, red, orange, etc

The brochures look like they are from 1974. Have we really changed that much in 35 years?

One thing that you will not be able to catch is the Greek language used in the brochure. _It is truly archaic_! Some of the words and grammatical forms were really exaggerated. 

Thank you again for a wonderful document

Nicholas

----------


## britanis

great henry fantastic good old times

----------


## gtogias

> George, thought you would like the following selection of brochures of the Patris in her different roles throughout her career. Some of the external and internal shots are quite unique as she was not a very photographed ship in her day, being considered more of a workhorse than a glamorous lady! Apologies that some of the pages were too big for my scanner and some brochures were quite small so have done the best I can. They are in two parts.
> 
> Also dedicated to Nicholas, Ellinis, Queen Anna Maria, Apollon, Appia....
> 
> Enjoy, Henry.


Henry

I am speachless. There are no words to describe my emotions while seeing all these icons form the past.

A Very great Thank You.

----------


## Appia_1978

Henry, this is really by all means, a great piece of history. Thank you so much, for allowing us, to see this and enjoying all together!!!

Thousand thanks!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Mediterranean Star*...στο λιμανι της Πατρας.
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

ship010.jpg
_Χαρισμενο στους φιλους Ellinis,gtogias,Henry Casciaro,TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA, britanis,Appia1978._

----------


## Appia_1978

¶λλη μια γλυκιά ανάμνηση. Ευχαριστούμε!




> *Mediterranean Star*...στο λιμανι της Πατρας.
> _Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_
> 
> ship010.jpg
> _Χαρισμενο στους φιλους Ellinis,gtogias,Henry Casciaro,TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA, britanis,Appia1978._

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ωραια διαφημηση     *Πατρις*   4 Οκτωβριου 1959

19591004 Patris.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Πατρις* σε ανακοινωση της 13ης Δεκεμβριου 1959

19591213 Patris.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Αφού το είδαμε σαν <ΠΑΤΡΙΣ> , <MEDITERRANEAN STAR> και <MEDITERRANEAN ISLAND> ας το δούμε και αρχικά σαν
*BLOEMFONTEIN CASTLE*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Castle-02.html

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Castle-03.html

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Castle-04.html

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Castle-06.html

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Patris_ was doing also the schedule Patras-Ancona in 1976!  Here an ad from April 4, 1976... And the ship is managed (?) by Karageorgis!

19760404 Karageorgis.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΠΑΤΡΙΣ, άλλοτε υπερωκεάνιο της γραμμής Αυστραλίας, στα νερά της Βενετίας όταν έκανε δρομολόγια ως το φέρι MEDITERRANEAN STAR στην Αδριατική. 

Το πλοίο έχει υποστεί και λίγο photoshop πρύμα, στο σημείο όπου τσάκιζε το περιοδικό. 

medstar1.jpg
πηγή το Ιταλικό περιοδικό Cruise & Ferry.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ σπανια φωτο φιλε ellinis απο την ομορφη βενετια.Το πλοιο αυτο γενικα μακροημερευσε και μαλλον αυτο οφειλοταν στο οτι ειχε μηχανες ντηζελ και οχι τις πολυδαπανες ατμοτουρμπινες που ειχαν τα περισσοτερα πλοια εποχης.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Το κακό με το πλοίο ¶ρη είναι ότι σαν Πατρίς δεν είχε ατομικές τουαλέτες στις καμπίνες αλλά κοινόχρηστες όπως το έχουμε συζητήσει εδώ http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...t=39637&page=6. Μάλιστα, σε μία μετασκευή του επί Χανδρήδων καταργήθηκε το πλωριό αμπάρι και έγινε καμπίνες ο χώρος εκ των οποίων μία μόνο είχε τουαλέτα! Δεν ξέρω και δεν έχω δει πλάνα αν απέκτησε αργότερα επί Καραγιώργη, πάντως ακόμα και στις φωτογραφίες από διαφημιστικό της γραμμής Ελλάδας-Ιταλίας που ανέβασε ο Henry ακόμα επί Χανδρή, δεν βλέπω τουαλέτες στις καμπίνες αλλά μόνο νιπτήρες. Μειονέκτημα σε σχέση με τα άλλα πλοία όπως του Καραγιώργη, που και νέες μετασκευές ήταν και πολυτελέστερα.

----------


## Ellinis

Συμφωνώ και εγώ οτι το καράβι ήταν ένας "αναχρονισμός" σε σχέση με τα ομόσταυλα καράβια. 
Πάντα με εντυπωσίαζε οτι στα 30+ χρονάκια του αποφάσισαν Χανδρής και Καραγεώργης να μετατρέψουν το βαρύ ποστάλι σε φέρι. 
Πρέπει να ήταν η τελευταία απόπειρα να δουλέψει ένα πρώην ποστάλι -με μίνιμουμ μετασκευή- στις γραμμές της Ιταλίας.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Προβληματα του *Πατρις* στην Αυστραλια. 14 Ιανουαριου 1960

19600114 Patris.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Προβληματα του *Πατρις* στην Αυστραλια. 14 Ιανουαριου 1960
> 
> 19600114 Patris.jpg


H είσοδος του Χανδρή στη γραμμή της Αυστραλίας προκάλεσε την αντίδραση των παραδοσιακών Αγγλικών εταιριών της γραμμής και ειδικά του κολοσσού Ρ&Ο. 
Η επιμονή και η γνώση όμως του Χανδρή ήταν τέτοια που ξεπεράστηκαν οι αντιδράσεις και η εταιρία του έφτασε να είναι η τελευταία που εξυπηρέτησε την Αυστραλία με τακτικές γραμμες, τη στιγμή που η Ρ&Ο είχε ήδη αποχωρήσει.

Και μια ωραία φωτογραφία του ΠΑΤΡΙΣ, σημαιοστολισμένου, από τα "Ναυτικά Χρονικά".

Image1.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Με την λήξη του Βʼ Παγκοσμίου πολέμου και κατά την διάρκεια της οικονομικής ανοικοδόμησης της Ευρώπης άρχισε η έξοδος ενός μεγάλου αριθμού μεταναστών που γύρευαν καλύτερες συνθήκες διαβίωσης στην Β. Αμερική, την Αυστραλία και την Αφρική. Η αγγλική Union Castrle Line που είχε παράδοση στην μεταφορά επιβατών προς/από χώρες της Αφρικής, αποφάσισε να ναυπηγήσει ένα καράβι μίας τουριστικής θέσης για να το δρομολογήσει στην δυτική και νότιο Αφρική για την αποκλειστική μεταφορά μεταναστών στις εκεί αποικίες της Αγγλίας. Έτσι, στις 24 Αυγούστου του 1949 στα ναυπηγεία Harland & Wolff του Μπέλφαστ της Ιρλανδίας καθελκύεται ένα νέο καράβι με το όνομα Bloemfontein Castle. Το εκτόπισμά του ήταν 18.400 τόνοι, είχε μήκος 181 μέτρα, ήταν το μοναδικό καράβι της Union Castle με μία μόνο θέση, τουριστική, με χωρητικότητα 739 επιβατών, 2 δηζελομηχανές Burmeister & Wain 20.000 ίππων που κινούσαν δύο προπέλες με υπηρ. ταχύτητα 17 knots (max. 18,5). Το καράβι είχε πέντε αμπάρια για την μεταφορά εμπορευμάτων και μεγάλους ψυκτικούς χώρους για την μεταφορά φρούτων και ευπαθών τροφίμων. Οι γραμμές του ήταν συντηρητικές, κλασσικό δείγμα αγγλικού καραβιού της εποχής, με καλές όμως αναλογίες, ένα μοναδικό άλμπουρο πίσω από την γέφυρα και φαρδιά τσιμινιέρα με κλίση προς τα πίσω. Οι εσωτερικοί του χώροι ήταν απλοί στην διακόσμηση, με τους απαραίτητους κοινόχρηστους χώρους όπως σαλόνια, εστιατόριο, βιβλιοθήκη, καπνιστήριο και νοσοκομείο, διέθετε δε και εξωτερική πισίνα. Όλες οι καμπίνες επιβατών είχαν μόνο νιπτήρα χωρίς ατομικό WC και ντους ή κλιματισμό. Το παρθενικό του ταξίδι από το Tilbury, στις 6 Απριλίου του 1950, συμπεριλάμβανε τα λιμάνια του Ρόττερνταμ, Las Palmas στις Καναρίους, τα νησιά Ascension, και St. Helena, Walvis Bay και Κέηπ Τάουν με επιστροφή μέσω Port Elizabeth, East London, Durban, Maputo και Beira. Στις 8 Ιανουαρίου του 1953 έσπευσε προς διάσωση των 234 επιβατών και πληρώματος του επιβατηγού Klipfontein που βυθιζόταν μετά από πρόσκρουση σε βυθισμένο γερμανικό υποβρύχιο του Β΄ Παγκοσμίου πολέμου έξω από την Μοζαμβίκη. Η μαζική όμως μετανάστευση στην Αφρική που προσδοκούσε η Union Castle δεν υλοποιήθηκε σε ικανοποιητικό βαθμό και σύντομα, μετά από μόνο 9 χρόνια ζωής, αποφασίστηκε η πώλησή του μαζί με άλλα καράβια της εταιρίας. Τον Νοέμβριο του 1959 κατέπλευσε στο λιμάνι του Σαουθάμπτον όπου παραδόθηκε στους νέους ιδιοκτήτες του που ήταν η Εθνική Γραμμή Ελλάδος-Αυστραλίας των αφών Χανδρή. Μετά από τρίμηνη μετασκευή του πλοίου στο North Shields (κοντά στο Νιουκάσλ) της Αγγλίας, η εξωτερική του εμφάνιση παρέμεινε η ίδια με νέα όμως λευκή φορεσιά και το λευκό Χ στην τσιμινιέρα σε μπλε φόντο, εσωτερικά προστέθηκαν καμπίνες σε χώρο ενός πλωριού αμπαριού και το κατάστρωμα των σωσιβίων λέμβων (νέα χωρητικότητα 36 επιβάτες Αʼ θέσης και 1.040 Τουριστικής) καθώς και δεύτερο μικρότερο εστιατόριο. Επίσης, εγκαταστάθηκε κεντρικός κλιματισμός σε όλους τους εσωτερικούς χώρους και τις καμπίνες. Η Αʼ θέση ήταν κατʼ ευφημισμό πρώτη γιατί οι ελάχιστες καμπίνες της που δεν είχαν (εκτός από μία) ατομικό WC και ντουσιέρα, δημιουργήθηκαν μόνο λόγω των διεθνών κανονισμών που υποχρέωναν τις εταιρίες υπερωκεάνιων πλόων να διαθέτουν δύο τουλάχιστον θέσεις στα καράβια τους. Με νηολόγιο Πειραιά και την γαλανόλευκη σημαία στην πρύμη του απέπλευσε πρώτη φορά με το όνομα Πατρίς από τον Πειραιά για το Fremantle, την Μελβούρνη και το Σίδνευ της Αυστραλίας μέσω Σουέζ και του ¶ντεν όπου έπαιρνε καύσιμα και τροφοδοσία. Στις 16 Απριλίου του 1960 κάθισε στα αβαθή μέσα στο κανάλι του Σουέζ κατά την διάρκεια αμμοθύελλας αλλά αποκολλήθηκε την ίδια ημέρα χωρίς ζημιές. Από το 1961 το δρομολόγιό του επεκτάθηκε προς το Brisbane της Αυστραλίας και την Σιγκαπούρη, ενώ την ίδια χρονιά επισκέφτηκε πρώτη φορά το Wellington της Νέας Ζηλανδίας. Τα μεγάλα ψυγεία που διέθετε γέμιζαν με κρέας, ιδίως αρνιού, που μεταφερόταν στην Ελλάδα. Το μεγάλο πρόβλημα του καραβιού ήταν η χαμηλή του ταχύτητα και για να παραμένει συνεπές στα μακρινά δρομολόγιά του έπρεπε να ταξιδεύει διαρκώς με την μέγιστη ταχύτητά του των 18-18,5 knots που δημιουργούσε πολλά προβλήματα και φθορές στις μηχανές του. Η εταιρία Χανδρή είχε πετύχει την υπογραφή σύμβασης με την κυβέρνηση της Αυστραλίας για την μεταφορά μεταναστών από όλη την Ευρώπη και το καράβι δεχόταν σε κάθε του ταξίδι προς Αυστραλία μεγάλο αριθμό μεταναστών που ταξίδευαν από τις χώρες τους στον Πειραιά για να επιβιβαστούν στο καράβι. Το 1961 το Πατρίς πλαισιώθηκε και από το νέο απόκτημα της εταιρίας Χανδρή, το Βρετάνη (πρώην Bretagne της γαλλικής Societe Generale de Transports Maritimes) το οποίο δρομολογήθηκε και αυτό στη γραμμή της Αυστραλίας από το Σαουθάμπτον όμως. Με τον πόλεμο των έξι ημερών το 1967 και για πέντε χρόνια, που η διώρυγα του Σουέζ έκλεισε για τα καράβια, το Πατρίς αναγκαζόταν να περιπλέει την Αφρική μέχρι το νότιο της άκρο επιμηκύνοντας έτσι το ταξίδι του. Η επιστροφή του γινόταν μέσω της διώρυγας του Παναμά και του Ατλαντικού. Την περίοδο 1970-71 κάνει μερικές κρουαζιέρες από το Σίδνεϋ προς την Νέα Ζηλανδία και κοντινά νησιά του Ειρηνικού. Στις 18 Ιουνίου του 1971 το Πατρίς συγκρούστηκε έξω από το λιμάνι του Σίδνεϋ με το καρβουνιάρικο Ricky Miller με ζημιές στη πλώρη του τις οποίες αποκατάστησε μετά από λίγες ημέρες. Το 1972 το Πατρίς προσέγγιζε και το Τζιμπουτί της Σομαλίας για την ταχύτερη μεταφορά με αεροπλάνο από εκεί των επιβατών από/προς Ευρώπη αλλά η κίνηση αυτή δεν απέδωσε τα αναμενόμενα και εγκαταλείφθηκε. Την ίδια χρονιά, η εταιρία Χανδρή θέλοντας να εκμεταλλευτεί τον χαμηλό αεροπορικό ναύλο από την Σιγκαπούρη εγκαινίασε κρουαζιέρες χαμηλού κόστους μεταξύ του Fremantle της Αυστραλίας και της Σιγκαπούρης. Οι επιβάτες πετούσαν με φθηνό ναύλο από την Αγγλία και την Ευρώπη, επιβιβαζόντουσαν για την κρουαζιέρα και επέστρεφαν από την Σιγκαπούρη (κάτι που επανέλαβε πάλι ανεπιτυχώς η SAS Co. ναυλώνοντας δύο χρόνια μετά το Eastern Princess, πρώην Ανκώνα του Ευθυμιάδη). Το σχήμα άρχισε να φθίνει το 1974 και με την ανύπαρκτη πλέον κίνηση της γραμμής της Αυστραλίας λόγω αεροπλάνου, το καράβι έδεσε και παροπλίστηκε στην Σιγκαπούρη. Τον Φεβρουάριο του 1975 όταν ένας καταστροφικός κυκλώνας κτύπησε τις βόρειες ακτές της Αυστραλίας κοντά στο Darwin, η εταιρία Χανδρή προσφέρθηκε να παραχωρήσει την ναύλωση του καραβιού στην κυβέρνηση της Αυστραλίας για να στεγάσει τους κατοίκους που έχασαν τα σπίτια τους. Μετά από 9 μήνες με ρόλο πλωτού ξενοδοχείου και με αρκετές φθορές που προξενήθηκαν από τους φιλοξενούμενους το διάστημα αυτό, κατέπλευσε στον Πειραιά για μετατροπή σε οχηματαγωγό. Η εταιρία Χανδρή σκέφτηκε να δρομολογήσει το καράβι στη γραμμή Πάτρας-Ανκώνας-Βενετίας και για την δημιουργία γκαράζ 260 αυτοκινήτων, ξηλώθηκαν στα Αμπελάκια όλες οι καμπίνες στα χαμηλά καταστρώματα και ανοίχτηκαν μπουκαπόρτες στις δύο πλευρές του πλοίου. Τον Ιούνιο του 1976 σε συνεργασία με την εταιρία Καραγεώργη ξεκίνησε τα δρομολόγιά του, αρχικά με τα σινιάλα του Χανδρή. Μετά από τρία χρόνια συν-εκμετάλλευσης η εταιρία Καραγεώργη αγοράζει το 1979 το καράβι (το οποίο εγγράφεται στην θυγατρική της Consolidated Ocean Transports) που βάφεται στο κίτρινο χρώμα της Karageorgis Lines και με τα σινιάλα της συνεχίζει την σύνδεση Πάτρας-Ανκώνας με το όνομα Mediterranean Island. Από το καλοκαίρι του 1981 αλλάζει πάλι όνομα σε Mediterranean Star, αλλά η έλλειψη βασικών ανέσεων όπως ατομικά WC/ντουσιέρες στις καμπίνες του και η απελπιστικά αργή ταχύτητά του δεν το κάνουν ανταγωνιστικό στις προτιμήσεις των επιβατών. Στις 28 Αυγούστου του 1982 ενώ πλέει κοντά στις ακτές της Ιταλίας ξεσπά πυρκαγιά στο μηχανοστάσιο και όλοι οι επιβάτες και το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του πληρώματος αποβιβάζονται στο Μπρίντιζι. Το καράβι επιστρέφει στο Πέραμα για επισκευές αλλά τελικά τίποτα δεν προχωρά και παροπλίζεται στην Ελευσίνα. Τον Μάϊο του 1986 η αιγυπτιακή εταιρία Star Navigation Co. Ltd το ναυλώνει στη γραμμή Πειραιά, Ρόδου, Λεμεσού, Αλεξανδρείας χωρίς επιτυχία. Στα περισσότερα ταξίδια μεταφέρει κάτω από 10 επιβάτες και τον Σεπτέμβριο λύεται η ναύλωση και το πλοίο παροπλίζεται και πάλι. Ένα χρόνο μετά, τον Αύγουστο του 1987 πωλείται για διάλυση στο Πακιστάν όπου φτάνει τον Οκτώβριο με το όνομα Terra και οδηγείται στα ρηχά της παραλίας Gadani. Το Πατρίς ήταν το καράβι που ταυτίστηκε με την μετανάστευση των Ελλήνων στην Αυστραλία όσο κανένα άλλο, και παρά την έλλειψη ταχύτητας και πολλών ανέσεων αγαπήθηκε από τους επιβάτες του Έλληνες και άλλους ευρωπαίους, ιδιαίτερα κατά την δεύτερη και μεγαλύτερη περίοδο της ζωής του επί ιδιοκτησίας Χανδρή.

Η καθέλκυση του Bloemfontein Castle στα ναυπηγεία Harland & Wolff
Bloemfontein_launch.jpg

Το Bloemfontein Castle με τα σινιάλα και γκρι-μωβ φορεσιά της Union Castle
Bloemfontein_Castle1.jpg

Με τα γνώριμα σινιάλα του Χανδρή σαν Πατρίς
PATRIS1.jpg

Τροφοδοσία σε καύσιμα και στόρια στο ¶ντεν της Υεμένης
263_Patris_BI_freighter_Aden-53.jpg

Παροπλισμένο στην Ελευσίνα με τα σινιάλα της Karageorgis Lines σαν Mediterranean Star στη δύση της ζωής του
Mediterranean_Star_Eleusis.jpg



Πηγή φωτογραφιών shipsnostalgia

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Να συμπληρώσω την παρουσίαση του Πατρίς με μία σπάνια φωτογραφία του στην Πάτρα το 1979 που δούλευε στη γραμμή της Ιταλίας λίγο πριν πουληθεί στην εταιρία Καραγεώργη:



Patris_Corfu_1979.jpg
πηγή shipsnostalgia

----------


## despo

Για μιά ακόμα φορά είσαι τέλειος φιλε Queen Anna Maria !

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μια ωραιοτατη φωτογραφια του *Mediterranean Star*, αγορασμενη απο το delcampe.net περυσι.

Mediterranean Star.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Μια ωραιοτατη φωτογραφια του *Mediterranean Star*, αγορασμενη απο το delcampe.net περυσι.
> 
> Mediterranean Star.jpg



  Όντως ωραιότατη φωτογραφία.
Να εξωτερικεύσω δε μία σκέψη μου και να ρωτήσω : Μήπως είναι τραβηγμένη την ώρα που πηγαίνει για παροπλισμό στην Ελευσίνα ??

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Όντως ωραιότατη φωτογραφία.
> Να εξωτερικεύσω δε μία σκέψη μου και να ρωτήσω : Μήπως είναι τραβηγμένη την ώρα που πηγαίνει για παροπλισμό στην Ελευσίνα ??


Αυτο δεν το ξερω. Αλλα αφου ειναι καρτ ποσταλ μου φαινεται παραξενο να υπαρχει καρτ ποσταλ για το τελευταιο ταξιδι πλοιου.

----------


## Ellinis

H φωτογραφία δείχνει το πλοίο να καταπλέει στον Πειραιά με τα σινιάλα της Star Navigation στην οποία και ήταν ναυλωμένο. Στην Ελευσίνα και στην Κυνοσούρα είχε παροπλιστεί με τα σινιάλα του Καραγεώργη όπως βλέπουμε και εδώ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> H φωτογραφία δείχνει το πλοίο να καταπλέει στον Πειραιά με τα σινιάλα της Star Navigation στην οποία και ήταν ναυλωμένο. Στην Ελευσίνα και στην Κυνοσούρα είχε παροπλιστεί με τα σινιάλα του Καραγεώργη όπως βλέπουμε και εδώ.


 Είναι στην Κυνόσουρα παρέα με δύο Δ/Ξ της εταιρείας που όλα της άρχιζαν από ΜΕΣΣΗΝΙΑΚΗ...
Επίσης φαίνεται η μεγαλύτερη τιμονιέρα που απέκτησε το βαπόρι επί Καραγεώργη.
Με την Star Navigation όταν μπαινόβγαινε στο λιμάνι,ντουμάνιαζε ο τόπος.Ακόμη είχε ακουστεί ότι στην ουσία ήταν πλωτός οίκος ανοχής! Χορεύτριες που έκαναν κονσομασιόν κ τέτοια.
Τότε ήθελα να πάω με αυτό γιά να πάρω  γεύση ταξιδιού με Y/K. Δυστυχώς δεν έβρισκα παρέα.Αν ήταν το nautilia μας τότε κάτι θα γινόταν,ΕΤΣΙ;;;

----------


## Ellinis

Eννοείτε! και με μπαλέτα και χωρίς  :Cocksure:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μια ωραιοτατη παρουσιαση του *ΠΑΤΡΙΣ* απο το περιοδικο _Ο Χιακος Λαος_ της 16ης Δεκεμβριου 1959.

photo.jpg

Πατρις.jpg

Πατρις2.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

O "Χιακός Λαός" ήταν εφημερίδα.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Good atmospheric shot of Patris during her ferrying days across the Adriatic taken at Patras (unknown source from a crossing on the Mediterranean Sea of Karageorgis Lines)

She was such an elegant ship!

Henry.

img320.jpg

----------


## despo

> Good atmospheric shot of Patris during her ferrying days across the Adriatic taken at Patras (unknown source from a crossing on the Mediterranean Sea of Karageorgis Lines)
> 
> She was such an elegant ship!
> 
> Henry.
> 
> img320.jpg


Perfect photo ! Thank you Henry.

----------


## Ellinis

She was looking great in the Chandris livery. 
Here are two shots from her Karageorgis days:

Image1.jpg Image2.jpg
source

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> She was looking great in the Chandris livery. 
> Here are two shots from her Karageorgis days:
> 
> Image1.jpg Image2.jpg
> source


 Compare No1 with the previous shot and observe the enlargement of the wheelhouse by Karageorgis in more modern style.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Compare No1 with the previous shot and observe the enlargement of the wheelhouse by Karageorgis in more modern style.


It must be an exterior extension of the bridge fascia to act as a windbreaker and protection against the elements. I don't think that they went into the trouble of cutting the side plates of the bridge to make it more spacious.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> It must be an exterior extension of the bridge fascia to act as a windbreaker and protection against the elements. I don't think that they went into the trouble of cutting the side plates of the bridge to make it more spacious.


Υοu're right :Fat: .

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Another classic shot of this beautiful ship when she was operated by Karageorgis Lines taken by J Fitzpatrick at Piraeus in 1984. Her impressive bow stem is unmistakeably Union Castle pedigree! Sheer beauty!

(interestingly you can actually see the top of the Jupiter's funnel just above the Ventouris ferry!)

Henry.

2239292.jpg

----------


## πανούλης

Γειά σας φίλοι. Της ίδιας γενιάς με τον *Αλέξη Δαμιανό*, ο σημαντικός κινηματογραφιστής *Νίκος Τζίμας* ("Ο άνθρωπος με το γαρύφαλλο", "Ο Αστραπόγιαννος" κ.α.), στην πρώτη ταινία του "*Οι νέοι θέλουν να ζήσουν*" το 1965, ένα χρόνο δηλαδή πριν την "...Μέχρι το πλοίο", καταγράφει στο φινάλε της ταινίας του τις έντονα συγκινητικές στιγμές της αναχώρησης του Υ/Κ ΠΑΤΡΙΣ από τον Πειραιά για Αυστραλία. Δείτε το σχετικό απόσπασμα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το αγαπημένο πλοίο, που ως _ΜΕΝΤΙΤΕΡΡΑΝΕΑΝ ΑΙΛΑΝΤ_ με πήγε για πρώτη φορά στην Βενετία όταν είχα δουλέψει σε αυτό ένα καλοκαίρι ως παραμάγειρας (1979 - 1980 ???), σε φωτογραφία του φίλου μας _Peter J. Fitzpatrick_ το 1984 πλαγιοδετημένο _στην προβλήτα 2 του Περάματος_ ως _ΜΕΝΤΙΤΕΡΡΑΝΕΑΝ ΣΤΑΡ_. Τελικά ποτέ δεν μπόρεσα ποτέ να μάθω τον λόγο της αλλαγής του ονόματος από _ΑΙΛΑΝΤ_ -που το είχε για δύο μόνο χρόνια- σε _ΣΤΑΡ_.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το αγαπημένο πλοίο, που ως _ΜΕΝΤΙΤΕΡΡΑΝΕΑΝ ΑΙΛΑΝΤ_ με πήγε για πρώτη φορά στην Βενετία όταν είχα δουλέψει σε αυτό ένα καλοκαίρι ως παραμάγειρας (1979 - 1980 ???), σε φωτογραφία του φίλου μας _Peter J. Fitzpatrick_ το 1984 πλαγιοδετημένο _στην προβλήτα 2 του Περάματος_ ως _ΜΕΝΤΙΤΕΡΡΑΝΕΑΝ ΣΤΑΡ_. Τελικά ποτέ δεν μπόρεσα ποτέ να μάθω τον λόγο της αλλαγής του ονόματος από _ΑΙΛΑΝΤ_ -που το είχε για δύο μόνο χρόνια- σε _ΣΤΑΡ_.


Aριστερά στο βάθος μάλλον το ΑΕGEAN DOLPHIN προ μετασκευής κ δεξιά η πρύμη του SUNBOAT,ex-FERRY HANKYU.

----------


## shiploversa

[have anyone deckplans

here she is as the bloemfontein castle - and a profile of her 3 stages in her life

----------


## Ellinis

To ΠΑΤΡΙΣ δεμένο μπροστά από το Λιμεναρχείο το 1961, σε φωτογραφία του χρήστη OzinOH στο flickr

1961 OzinOH  flickr.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> To ΠΑΤΡΙΣ δεμένο μπροστά από το Λιμεναρχείο το 1961, σε φωτογραφία του χρήστη OzinOH στο flickr
> 
> 1961 OzinOH  flickr.jpg


'Oταν ακόμη στου Ξαβέρη ήταν τόπος παροπλισμού κ επισκευών αν κρινω από τα διακρινόμενα φορτηγά.

----------


## Rasa Sayang

*RHMS PATRIS will always have a place in my heart, as I started my collection in the mid seventies, the deck plan of her, together with the plans of  LEONARDO DA VINCI and QUEEN ELIZABETH 2, belonged to the firsts I got in a traveloffice in Germany.

**Patris DP.jpg*

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> *RHMS PATRIS will always have a place in my heart, as I started my collection in the mid seventies, the deck plan of her, together with the plans of  LEONARDO DA VINCI and QUEEN ELIZABETH 2, belonged to the firsts I got in a traveloffice in Germany.
> 
> **Συνημμένο Αρχείο 196901*


I have it from a brochure obtained from the Chandris office in Piraeus about in the same time.

----------

